# Raft storing in winter..inflated



## Herm99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all, I have a new raft that I bought in March and this will be its first winter, I currently have it inflated on my carpeted trailer and covered with a tarp..and the frame is removed. I live in western mt so I'm wondering if this will be ok as is all winter?


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

your good thats exactly how I store mine. my buddys in mt was stored in a snowbank all winter.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Lots of different opinions about this. I have stored my hypalon raft rolled up in my garage for 11 years now and it has never creased or caused any problems. Here is one of many discussions on the topic. Use the search tool to find more:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/storing-rafts-38609.html


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

What is the boat made of? Hypalon is easily stored deflated, dried, and rolled, but most other fabrics are better left partially inflated (don't keep them hard). We keep our boats in our "hillbilly hotel", one of those fabric garages from Costco. Anchor down each leg, guy out all 4 corners, and have it in a place somewhat protected from the wind and this will be it's 3rd winter. I prefer to keep it out of the snow and dry, but I like to keep them accessible for winter use so out of the snow is best for me. Our trailer sits in the driveway all winter waiting for that winter call.


----------



## Herm99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry I should of mentioned its PVC...thanks for the input everyone..keep it coming!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I stored my Aire outside on a trailer covered with a plastic tarp for years and noticed that the tubes on the upper portions experienced uv damage over time. Also, the straps would need to be replaced every 2-3 years.


----------

